# P90X and Anavar



## Georgia (Jun 1, 2012)

Running Var for 90 days while doing 90 days of p90x?

Running creatine also. I have stubborn love handles and want to cut down then build up from a cut base.

Thoughts?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 1, 2012)

Var only is for chicks.  Lol that's my opinion.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 1, 2012)

Doesn't it have good muscle building properties as well as fat burning?


----------



## JOMO (Jun 1, 2012)

Its crazy as you read further and further back on older posts on other forums. Some of the respected guys made threads stating good/proven cycles for newbs and they state "Var only" cycles as one. With no objections. I personally have friends that have ran var solo and had great results. But after reading and learning from these fellows here, I am steering away from var only. So....I Truly dont know what the right answer is.

But the gains made with var only supposedly will not outweigh the shutdown time and recovery time. As it should be run along with test because it will still shut you down just as much without it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2012)

Urine idiot


----------



## Georgia (Jun 1, 2012)

For these goals what would be best to run?


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 1, 2012)

I would run test prop with var tho. And p90x is your cardio part of your program right, u still doing weight training?


----------



## Georgia (Jun 1, 2012)

P90x will be the entire thing. I will be going as heavy as possible if I do this.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 1, 2012)

Georgia said:


> For these goals what would be best to run?



Im going to have to say Diet Brother. I think we all "think" that ours is good, but in reality it isn't. Cardio cardio cardio. I have really neglected Cardio since I started and just finished my first cycle. Gained, but also alittle unwanted fat. Going to have to drop some weight before my next go even though I liked the increase in mass from my first cycle. 

Hit up Spongy for your diet needs. I will be going with him fairly soon before my second cycle. Read nothing but praise on his work.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm on sponges diet right now and it is awesome. I will just run nothing and post the results. See if I'm another success story like you see on the commercials


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 1, 2012)

Get your ass into FIIT and run tren/test.  you are gonna have to sweat that last bit of fat off


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd run somethin low dose like 300mgs of test a week with Var at 50 mgs a day. My neighbor is a P90X freak and has been rockin that dvd series for about a solid year now. Neighbor recently switched over to the Insanity dvd series and says its blows P90 outta the water. Says after a year of P90 cant even make it through a complete workout of Insanity yet on week 2. If I were to try a home dvd blast I'd recommend giving Insanity a try from what I've learned. Insanity should give you some really awesome results in 90days with Spongys diet. Keep us updated on what path you chose.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 1, 2012)

I like what Shrugs said about the test and insanity. I try that shit bro and trust me is brutal!!!!! very intense and challenging.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 1, 2012)

Idk man i would personally use p90x as the cardio part of a weight training routine. I do HIIT 5 times a week in the morning, and my regular weight training in the evening and im loving it.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 2, 2012)

Bro, IMO I would add a little test C or E with that Var. Maybe 200mg a week.
If you got a solid diet and you are truly eatting clean and don't stray from the diet; then I believe you will be successful in your goal of getting rid of the love handles.
In regards to the P90X I did it a couple of years ago and it worked for me. You arnt going to gain a shit load of new muscle, but it will harden you up and cut the BF. For me it was a nice recomp.

Good luck bro.


----------



## Gstacker (Jun 2, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I'm on sponges diet right now and it is awesome. I will just run nothing and post the results. See if I'm another success story like you see on the commercials


 
^^^I think this is you're best bet specially if you're cycling^^^


As far as the px90 goes it might fit you for you're goals whatever those might be but I wouldn't run a program like that.... I love my weights to much and I'm Ol school.... It's funny cuz my good friend lastnight when I asked him when u goin to hit the weights again he said "I might jus run that var and do the px90 with my girl" no offense to you georgia but i was like pffffffff lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2012)

Georgia I thought you were kidding when you posted this thread... 

You seriously wanna run var for 90 days on its own? I mean p90x is a terrible program to begin with, but you're gonna be shut down in 10 days. With no injectable test you'll have trouble keeping fat off, energy levels will drop... This won't be pretty. 

I don't see a reason for this. You'd do better to hop on some test pp, stack with var, Clen and t-3.  Or he'll, run 4 weeks of DNP at 250mg.

Tighten up the diet, tighten up the waste.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2012)

I would add the p90x cardio, stretching and yoga discs are good to supplement hardcore weight training with. But dude some pull ups and curls with rubber bands aren't gonna do shit.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 3, 2012)

I am using a weighted vest. I wasn't serious about the var but I was wanting ideas on what to run with p90x. I go heavy as possible with a good diet I see good result yes?


----------



## grind4it (Jun 3, 2012)

Bro, nothing wrong with P90X my guess is that all the guys slamming you for wanting to do it have never done it. If you go heavy and all out you will see results. I agree with the guys that are saying real weight training is better; but at the end of the day if you are intense and don't cut corners you will see results.
Again I highly recommend that you add test even if it's in a low does (100 mg a week). If you can get real var you're going to love it. POB is correct if you run it on your own your going to have issues please add the test bro.



Georgia said:


> I am using a weighted vest. I wasn't serious about the var but I was wanting ideas on what to run with p90x. I go heavy as possible with a good diet I see good result yes?


----------



## Georgia (Jun 3, 2012)

I already own p90x so it's free. And it'll save gas. Gym membership expired so why not. Eat huge and go heavy it should recomp nicely


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I already own p90x so it's free. And it'll save gas. Gym membership expired so why not. Eat huge and go heavy it should recomp nicely


 
Alright fuck it I won't knock it then. How about before and after pics though. I work next to a "beachbody coach" and I give her shit about it all day long...


----------



## Georgia (Jun 3, 2012)

Before and after yes I will. No offense taken...ever


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Before and after yes I will. No offense taken...ever


 
That's why I love you ga. That and the "special thing" you do with your tongue...


----------



## Georgia (Jun 4, 2012)

Olive Juice Pillar *mouths words* Remember that shit back in middle school?

Anyways, me & the lady are starting it tomorrow. I hope I do not puke my guts out like the last time I hit cardio hard. Will be wearing a back pack full of weight on pushups and pullups. Hopefully I'll be sexier (if that is even possible) in 90 days.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Olive Juice Pillar *mouths words* Remember that shit back in middle school?
> 
> Anyways, me & the lady are starting it tomorrow. I hope I do not puke my guts out like the last time I hit cardio hard. Will be wearing a back pack full of weight on pushups and pullups. Hopefully I'll be sexier (if that is even possible) in 90 days.


 
Olive juice? You must mean elephant shoes...


----------



## Georgia (Jun 4, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Olive juice? You must mean elephant shoes...



Never heard of the elephant shoes. It was always Olive Juice and 'Vacuum'.

Is that you loving dick in your avi?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 7, 2012)

i would get some test in there man.  


another idea would be osta (sarm).  non supressive (well for the most part) will give 10-20% strength gains and burns lots of fat.  at 20-25mg is pretty dam good stuff.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Gym. I have been running almost every day this week to get at least a little bit in shape before P90X on Monday. Thanks to everyone for their input and especially PoB for being mean to me. His "constructive criticism" has a little bite to it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2012)

I prefer to call it a nibble... This starts Monday or something?


----------



## Georgia (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah. I vomited and almost passed out the first time. Trying to get my cardio up first before I begin this..."recomp". Conditioning is everything with this junk.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Yeah. I vomited and almost passed out the first time. Trying to get my cardio up first before I begin this..."recomp". Conditioning is everything with this junk.



Not sure running will condition you for this... Tabata sprints would likely be better. You need to up your VO2 max to keep rolling along with the vid...


----------



## Georgia (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah...that's what I'm scared of...that I'm not pushing myself hard enough running miles...and need to be doing hard sprints instead. I'll find out Monday what kind of condition I am in.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgia keep us updated on this man, open a thread.


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 9, 2012)

If you're wanting to save gas & membership money, p90x isn't a bad program if used correctly. One problem I ran into is the weight you start with quickly becomes too little. As long as you do all the routines & don't cut corners you'll see nice results. Still pales in comparison to old fashioned weight training.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 9, 2012)

That's why I want to get Powerblocks or something. Anyone have experience with adjustable dumbbells?


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 9, 2012)

I used some Walmart brand adjustable dumbbells. If you can afford the high dollar variety it's a better bet. You'll want to change weight frequently with the exercises. It helps if you don't have to pause to switch & can keep your heart rate up.


----------



## gfunky (Jun 27, 2012)

Insanity is way better than P90x man it is tough and good stuff I ran it 3 times last year and then afterwards would hit 2 sets of each exercise for the bodypart I would work that day got strong and lean.  Hit me a PM I hacked the DVD's and can hit you with a free copy.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 28, 2012)

Sweet g. I'll pay for shipping at least!


----------



## GSgator (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm sure I will get slammed here but I run the P90X every year I just extend it out to 16weeks that program shreds me up like no other. You just follow it to T as hard as the plyo is just do  it also do all 1:30min of the yoga if you have time try the 2 a days. I like to throw in chest at the gym every 2 weeks just because push-ups only take you so far but besides that like already mentioned don't stay with the same Dumbbells I would say once you can rep out 12-15 in Tony's time frame lol increase the weight 5- 10lb's I think this go I'm going to try the bands.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 15, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Var only is for chicks.  Lol that's my opinion.



So isn't wearing the color pink as a man other then attending a breast cancer event. Lol that's my opinion. ..

Boom?


----------

